# More from the crazy drummer



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't know if anyone saw the youtube sensation Steve Moore (ZZ Top Sharp Dressed Man) but here's another one. 
I like this gimmick.
Hopefully it hasn't already been posted.

[video=youtube;c3wrpcYqKRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3wrpcYqKRw[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love it! The Kingsmen would be proud.

EDIT: Oops, I mean the Surfaris would be proud. I always get those 2 names mixed up, probably due to early childhood surfing trauma...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to be a hater, but that guy is the poster child for cheezyness.

I'd much rather hear a nice tight performance withOUT the childish "trick playing".

The guy may actually be a decent drummer but the spastic stage moves make it difficult to tell.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sorry to be a hater, but that guy is the poster child for cheezyness.
> 
> I'd much rather hear a nice tight performance withOUT the childish "trick playing".
> 
> The guy may actually be a decent drummer but the spastic stage moves make it difficult to tell.



I'm in agreement its cheezy. But sometimes even cheezy can be entertaining. I like it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I like it , but if he was doing this on every song, i think it would be annoying.....and his drums sound terrible..


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Not understanding the dislike for this guy. 

Musicians are entertainers. He's not playing original material, he's playing cover songs, probably for corporate functions.

The more entertaining the better. 

Personally I think he's got mad skills and clearly they pay the bills.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a matter of personal taste.

For me, it's neither funny or entertaining. It's just corny and a bit sad.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

To each his own, personally I like it. As someone else said a musical performance is at least in large part entertainment. If you walked into a room and saw this you might like it, you might hate it, but you'll definitely remember it which means it it connected with you in some way. The fact we're even debating this means he's done something that struck a chord.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I suppose it's no secret that any publicity is good publicity so, yes he makes an impression.

Sometimes however things can make an impression and only serve to make one a farce or laughing stock. He's only one step away from hanging rubber chickens from his kit and wearing a lamp shade as a hat.

There's no shame in being a showman. Sometimes it becomes a "look at meeeeeeee" thing, where the antics take priority over the music.

Whatever turns you on.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I like it.
They don't take themselves too seriously, and its entertaining.
I don't think the show took priority over the music, theyre just playing classic rock covers anyway, and he never missed a beat. Honestly, if I wasn't interested in a show and only cared about musical integrity, Id never go see live performances.


----------

